
Programmable Materials - flippyhead
http://monograph.io/selfassembly/programmable-materials
======
fit2rule
As an RC-FlyingThing hobbyist, this stuff interests me immensely. I'd love
nothing better than to be able to fly something with a self-reconfigurable
airfoil, and these technologies offer that to me .. the only issue I have is a
non-wide general availability of nanowire ..

------
evadoraz
Here's a direct link to the original page from MIT
[http://www.selfassemblylab.net/ProgrammableMaterials.php](http://www.selfassemblylab.net/ProgrammableMaterials.php)

------
code4eva
Fascinating stuff. I am already imagining its application in optics where a
single substance can be made to behave as an universal lens by varying the
power of the lens programmatically.

------
slowmovintarget
Make it responsive to varying levels of current and you'd get artificial
muscles.

They're trying to make "robots without robots" and I think they should make
robots out of their robots-without-robots.

------
lfottaviano
very interesting, I would like to know, programmable in which way? I have
already signed up

~~~
evadoraz
For example, a flat piece of wood that will morph into the shape of a cowboy
hat when come in contact with water.

Basically manufacturing items (wood, carbon fiber, etc.) that are designed to
act in a specific way under specific conditions, rather than leaving it up to
chance.

~~~
wmeredith
IKEA instructions 10 years: add water.

~~~
fit2rule
Think flying things. This technology would usher in a new age of flight.

------
sangwen
This is Joseph Sun!!!

